# Anyone with Poljot Signal experience?



## m111kan (May 16, 2018)

As per title. Anyone here know about these? How to tell a fake? Really liking them but wary as I'm new to Russian watches. This link is just for pics.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253563835442

Tia

Alex


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

m111kan said:


> As per title. Anyone here know about these? How to tell a fake? Really liking them but wary as I'm new to Russian watches. This link is just for pics.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253563835442
> 
> ...


 I have a few, and they are good and reliable. If you're buying off eBay go for a seller with good feedback on sales, and don't be afraid to put in a cheeky offer. I've had this one for years without any problems.










It says Sekonda, but they are the same. This one was bought new in the UK. The alarm runs for around 15 seconds, and is like a loud wasp. Depending on how much you want to spend, you can still get new ones from Julian Kampmann,










or if you are patient, sometimes new old stock one appear on ebay. Also worth looking on etsy.

Not sure about fakes, but some of the New old stock ones I've seen are put together from new old stock parts, which if done properly and the price is right, doesn't bother me.






The watches come with various names on the dial, Vostok, Poljot, Aviator, Strella, Sekonda etc, but they all should have the 2612 movement inside.


----------



## m111kan (May 16, 2018)

Thanks wrench. Much appreciated


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> I have a few, and they are good and reliable. If you're buying off eBay go for a seller with good feedback on sales, and don't be afraid to put in a cheeky offer. I've had this one for years without any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like the strap on the top one where did you get that WRENCH the tan one


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bowie said:


> like the strap on the top one where did you get that WRENCH the tan one


 I got it years ago from Otto Frei in the USA. I just tried their website but it doesn't appear to be working. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

m111kan said:


> As per title. Anyone here know about these? How to tell a fake? Really liking them but wary as I'm new to Russian watches. This link is just for pics.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253563835442
> 
> ...


 Alex that particular one that you linked to I, personally, would avoid like the plague as I would not be happy with the look of that case back.

I appreciate that you only put the link in for the pictures however, I would hope that @WRENCH would also have a look at the case back and advise us if it is supposed to look like that?

(Scratches/gouges aside of course)

Regards

David


----------



## m111kan (May 16, 2018)

Yes that was purely for you all to see what I was on about. I have no interest in that particular one.

The one I was watching went for obscene money a couple of hours ago. I'l keep an eye out through for the future


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

DJH584 said:


> I appreciate﻿﻿﻿ that you only put the link in for the pictures however, I would hope that @WRENCH would a﻿lso have﻿ a look at the case back and advise ﻿us if it is supposed to look like that?﻿﻿


 The other thing I would pass comment on is the amount of wear on the crowns.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

If you are after a Poljot mechanical alarm ebay is not a bad source and they frequently come up often from the same sellers that have Vostok watches for sale. Prices can vary from £40 to up to £150 depending on the condition and ones in very good condition can still be found. Julian at Poljot24.de is a good source of Russian stuff but some can be quite pricey (Depending on what you are after) There are a few other German based Russian watch sellers on the net you may want to try. There is also a highly decorated version using the Poljot movement Alexander Shorokhoff though the price reflects the hand engraved movement and better case.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've bought off this seller over the years without a problem.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russian-WATCH-POLJOT-ALARM-DOLPHIN-Diving-paper-and-original-box/253616890480?hash=item3b0cbea270:g:05oAAOSwpDdVbUrb

Although prices are increasing steadily, as I mentioned in my previous post and also mentioned by @ZenArcade Julian Kampmann is a good albeit expensive source, but in my experience offers good back up. The last one I got off eBay was £56 Inc post.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

DJH584 said:


> I appreciate﻿﻿ that you only put the link in for the pictures however, I would hope that @WRENCH wo﻿uld a﻿lso have ﻿a look at﻿ the case b﻿ack an﻿d ﻿a﻿dvise us if it is supposed to look like that?﻿﻿


 Now that I'm home here is a couple of mine. Both bought new by myself, and todate, untouched.



















Compare with the one in the link.


----------

